
Can Regional Governance Solve the Bay’s Housing Crisis? We’re About to Find Out - jseliger
https://www.thebaycitybeacon.com/politics/can-regional-governance-solve-the-bay-s-housing-crisis-we/article_ef5119a0-03f8-11e9-a935-eb64e0d733aa.html
======
conanbatt
A monument on how the housing crisis is the combination of both incompetence
and malice. Price controls, discretionary zoning and control of production
with affordable housing.

California deserves all its woes and tech should just leave california to stop
giving away the value they create as an industry to landlords and city
officials. California only has misery in its future.

~~~
friedman23
It will never happen because the people that control the money have enough it
to afford the good parts of the state. California and even San Francisco can
be very beautiful in very specific areas.

I live in SOMA, it's dirty to say the least. Go into the Mission, there are
places that somehow manage to be worse. Then there is the Tenderloin, I do
Meals On Wheels and have delivered food to people in a SRO, I suggest you look
up what that is to understand why the Tenderloin is as bad as it is.

The NW corner of Sf may as well be a different city.

~~~
conanbatt
Money cannot shield you from the disgraces of a decaying economy.

------
Ericson2314
As someone from the Bay Are who has moved to NYC, I hope so! It's high
dimensional negotiaton so fingers crossed.

Also, really appreciate the depth of the coverage in this one.

~~~
pishpash
All talk no action.

------
captainperl
The money is there - $250 million per year for social workers alone in SF and
increasing ...

The will to build a single unit of housing for homeless people isn't though.

